# New: 1190 - Super Mario Advance 4 (E) REDUMP



## Angelical_1 (Oct 3, 2003)

*1190 - Super Mario Advance 4 EUR 64Mbits (Menace) REDUMP*







Languages: Multi5
Save Type: FLASH
*A Save Fix By BigFred Has Been Created! Get It Here*
[/p]


----------



## CharlieF (Oct 3, 2003)

I read that the (E) version will not have e-reader support while the (U) version will.  Is that true?


----------



## torN (Oct 3, 2003)

So, this will work properply?


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 3, 2003)

It doesn't work with flash cards, but it has music and bg now in vba now. Now a GOOD group like eurasia can make it work with flash carts.


----------



## MadBob (Oct 3, 2003)

it works with EZFA you have to flash it then erase the save before starting it the first time


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 3, 2003)

I wonder if it will work with DrFunk's XgFlash Lite.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Oct 3, 2003)

**NOTE** Trashman Release. New CRC32: 43F81ABA **NOTE**[/p]


----------



## warrblade (Oct 3, 2003)

It works perfectly fine on my EZFA 256 now...
COOL GAME!


----------



## burndick (Oct 3, 2003)

It's funny with the re-dump ips, the game stays with 36Mbits.

LOLOL 

And still did´'t work on my XG-flash.

FFFFF"$(/&%(#/!&(/&"#(!/" ....KKKKKKKKK


This is a mess, i don't understand a f---....ck, i have allready 2 versions:
1- from mnc
1 - from trashman

but none work, does anyone knows if the Official Redump. New CRC32: 37141F32 (64Mbits) will work????????????????????????


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 3, 2003)

I want it to work with my flash linker advance extreme


----------



## Angelical_1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Original release: 32Mbits

Trashman release: 36Mbits (actual game size)

Redump: 64Mbits

- - - - - - - - - - - -

The redump is EXACTLY the same as the trashman release, except with added 0x00 padding.


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Oct 3, 2003)

So will this work with FA cart or will we have to wait for a patch or US version? Really don't want to wait on a long queues just to have another usless rom


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 3, 2003)

Wait for a patch if you don't have a EZFA. Damn EZFA owners


----------



## NecroC (Oct 3, 2003)

I never did understand why SMB3 was the best mario game.

I always loved World more.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Oct 4, 2003)

It needs FLASH > SRAM patching I believe. 

Works on VBA exactly as previous release.

The difference of the redump are that this release isn't missing game data (sound issues etc). The hardware save issue remains as noted in the original .nfo that it is a clean dump without save fix.


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 4, 2003)

Someone got it working with the F2A. They used flashed this save file. http://members.lycos.co.uk/gbatempworld/su...leted_dump).sav They are using the trashman dump. It still doesn't work with my Extreme, though


----------



## SMN (Oct 4, 2003)

what is that .ips file ? how do I use it ?

:: sound like an idiot me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ::


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 4, 2003)

Its a sav file. Flash it like you would flash any other save file.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 4, 2003)

Next time someone is asking what the best flash card system is, and why pogoshell is so great, link them to this thread.


----------



## Vizenzo (Oct 4, 2003)

Works GOOD in my XG


----------



## SMN (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks Doc.  This tells me that I won't need it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   .  At least for now


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> Next time someone is asking what the best flash card system is, and why pogoshell is so great, link them to this thread.


And if they ask why EZFA is so great, link them to here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=12312


----------



## MadBob (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(burndick @ Oct 3 2003 said:


> It's funny with the re-dump ips, the game stays with 36Mbits.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ...


The trashman dump works (EZFA) but you have to add the rom then erase the save, then burn it, it seems to have been dumped with corrupted save data.

ahh I love my EZFA


----------



## MadBob (Oct 4, 2003)

as usual the Old cart v the New cart bollocks.

if your cart works fine and you like Pogo then stay with that, if however you want to be a bit more future proof and don't need Pogo and are buying a new cart then buy one of the nextgen carts,


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 4, 2003)

Btw: All of you should start fservs in #gbatemp and #gbanow. Why? Because Sharing is Caring!


----------



## burndick (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE (burndick @ Oct 3 2003, 11:47 PM)
> It's funny with the re-dump ips, the game stays with 36Mbits.
> 
> LOLOL
> ...



But how do i remove the save game, or how do i erase it??

It still doesn't work

I have a XG-flash 128Mb


----------



## MadBob (Oct 4, 2003)

you could probably load it into VBA and save the file then load that into your cart?


----------



## gba2002 (Oct 4, 2003)

i will be downloading this one ASAP


----------



## Viper20184 (Oct 4, 2003)

the saving in VBA and closing thing doesnt work.. it sticks with the original save for me =(


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 4, 2003)

Redump working great here on ezfa ,but for some od reason it was in italian I think on first boot up had to change to english in options.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 4, 2003)

this is the greatest day of my life
woohoo

well not really but now i have another game to play in class


----------



## X-Gamer (Oct 4, 2003)

So this is the working version huh? Guess I'll go and try it while I'm waiting for Megaman Zero 2 to come. I played the japanese version a bit and liked the improvements made to Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 4, 2003)

So has anyone got it to work with pogoshell on a F2A?


----------



## Opium (Oct 4, 2003)

Repumped and still it doesn't work? I think they should have waited with the redump till they patched the save then release it.


----------



## jadaramiro (Oct 4, 2003)

ill just wait till a USA version is dumped


----------



## SMN (Oct 4, 2003)

Emulator: it still has the same problem (if anyone'd like to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  I mean I still have to set the Save Type and stuff


----------



## Euronymous (Oct 4, 2003)

Cool, my new EZFA256 shipped from Success-HK yesterday. Glad I got that one and not any of the other crap carts!


----------



## Grep (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(NecroC @ Oct 3 2003 said:


> I always loved World more.


me too

woooo my first post ehe


----------



## Angelical_1 (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(SMN @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> Emulator: it still has the same problem (if anyone'd like to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be rude, but if you'd actually made the effort to read prior posts you would have noticed that I had already stated the save type issues still remains.

Regarding Bad Dump comments -

Menace's reasoning for releasing the game without being save fixed, are I presume, that of releasing a pure dump. I guess, if you're not happy with that you could maybe save fix it yourself, but I'll hazard a guess you don't know how. Maybe you could buy the game, but I'll hazard a guess you don't want to pay for it. Ok, they released it originally underdumped. Cut a little slack.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## daremito (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> Btw: All of you should start fservs in #gbatemp and #gbanow. Why? Because Sharing is Caring!


Now your talking, now your talking!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sharing is caring!!!


----------



## adamofevil (Oct 4, 2003)

OK I used Trashmans IPS on the original menace dump and tried the srampatch but it gave me an error something about 102Library version not known or not found. I also tried srampatching the rom before IPS, and also srampatching the redump. None of them worked on my F2A.


----------



## Dark Dude 98 (Oct 4, 2003)

i tried patching the dl i got, and it comes up with save file corrupt and im using VBA


----------



## MadBob (Oct 4, 2003)

in VBA you must set, Options > Emulator >Save Type > Flash 128k,

then press CTRL+R to reset


----------



## CLu` (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll just play it safe and wait for the (U) or Eurasia release, if that's still coming. I'm not getting anything that's buggy or problematic.


----------



## MadBob (Oct 4, 2003)

*ha ha* its a correct dump, the only thing buggy is VBA and the other Flash carts, 

When the patch comes out it will be to deliberately make the save into something it shouldn't be so that it will save on the old carts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[very happy EZFA owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Shoryu (Oct 4, 2003)

So F2a users have to wait a full working version :'(


----------



## Koekie (Oct 4, 2003)

isn't the proper working on f2a?

*now flashing*

doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thug, I d/l-ed your proper version)


----------



## djgarf (Oct 4, 2003)

it's not working because f2a cards are not compitable with the flash save type sma4 uses!!


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> isn't the proper working on f2a?
> 
> *now flashing*
> 
> ...


Works fine on my f2a 256.

But you have to do the following :

1. Save patch it.

2. Flash it on it's own, won't work on a multi burned cart.

~ronin~


----------



## Koekie (Oct 4, 2003)

thanks ronin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*flashing*

edit: I can't save patch this. I'll post if that makes any difference.

edit 2: still doesn't work.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 3 2003 said:


> It doesn't work with flash cards, but it has music and bg now in vba now. Now a GOOD group like eurasia can make it work with flash carts.


eurasia never got the jap release to work right on flashcards,it was released with the flash save split into 2 banks but it was rising sun who released the actual crack to make it work right on flashcards!


----------



## MajinGohan (Oct 4, 2003)

Dumb question:How do i save patch?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 4, 2003)

you cant save patch yet,it will not work with a sram patch because that only works on epprom save and this is flash save!
you will have to wait and hopefully a fix will arrive!


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 3 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't work with flash cards, but it has music and bg now in vba now. Now a GOOD group like eurasia can make it work with flash carts.
> ...


Strange, my copy of the JAP release has the eurasia patch. Where can i get the rising sun patch. I am asuming its just a patch so i can request it, right?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 4, 2003)

as you have the old flash advance the eurasia release will work fine for you as that is what they used to test and make sure the jap version of mario advance 4 worked the way they cracked it


----------



## cdp76 (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(ronin_in_tears @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Koekie @ Oct 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > isn't the proper working on f2a?
> ...


i cannot save patch it using fatv8. i'm using the 64mbit version. Wich program do you use to perform the save patch?


----------



## jadaramiro (Oct 4, 2003)

im a still wait for USA version too be dumped


----------



## GBAer (Oct 4, 2003)

working on your f2a my arse


----------



## Peffe (Oct 4, 2003)

i don't get it working on my f2a (with pogoshell)


----------



## Stephen_Hitman_B (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Peffe @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> i don't get it working on my f2a (with pogoshell)


Have you even read any of this thread?


----------



## kuposucks (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 3 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't work with flash cards, but it has music and bg now in vba now. Now a GOOD group like eurasia can make it work with flash carts.
> ...


uh, what patch are you talking about? the only rising sun patch for sma4 that i know of was the +6 trainer.


----------



## Peffe (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Stephen_Hitman_Brown @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Peffe @ Oct 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get it working on my f2a (with pogoshell)
> ...


yes, i have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i did not find anything to fix it oO


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Peffe @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> i don't get it working on my f2a (with pogoshell)


do you get it working without pogoshell?


----------



## The Ultimate Gam (Oct 4, 2003)

Help. I can't get passed the screen where it says my data is corrupted. How do I get past that screen?


----------



## Peffe (Oct 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Oct 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Peffe @ Oct 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get it working on my f2a (with pogoshell)
> ...


i didn't test it


----------



## iceman9414 (Oct 4, 2003)

can someone explain how the e-reader compatabilty will work? will you need 2 gameboys?


----------



## thedeadman (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi,

I have a EZ II 256 card, and it's not working, it stops in the "corrupted save" screen, do you have a way to get it working like in a EZFA ? (I believe that hardware could support it)

Thanks


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 5, 2003)

No save using the XG1 Flash.Exist some patch to save this XG1 Flash?


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't  work save , even if the version redump in XG1 Flash.


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, Yes, Yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this game so much and now I can play it on my flash card.

Have a EZF and this game works like a charm on it so I am happy.

What's great it is a europe release.

Great redump 

The music brings back some great gaming moments,

/runs of to play some more.


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't dubble post. I don't know what the fuck you are saying, learn correct english. Remember, English is a universal language. Learn it.


----------



## patrick (Oct 5, 2003)

Hello people!  This seems to be a very informative board and I'm happy to be a part of it!  Anyway, MadBob is right.  His advice helped me and now the game runs perfect in VBA!  Thanks MadBob


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 5, 2003)

No Save ,no Play using the XG1 Flash even the version Super Mario Advance 4 - Super Mario Bros 3 redump.have Patch?


----------



## RaPtOrSIII (Oct 5, 2003)

meh just wait for USA version


----------



## smallfish (Oct 5, 2003)

it's doesn't work on my FAX card..........


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2003)

If all of you can't play it properly on the emulater why don't you just get the snes version? It's quite easy to find the game *cough*cherryroms*cough* and you can get the allstars version with 4 or 5 mario games included. The only difference would probably be the background and maby the sound... (Which may sound better on the snes)


----------



## cYb (Oct 5, 2003)

Anyone know if the game works properly on : Flash Advance Pro Linker ?

I should get this game to try myself, but no time to wast on IRC


----------



## Geezer (Oct 5, 2003)

QUOTE(RaPtOrSIII @ Oct 5 2003 said:


> meh just wait for USA version


Why the hell would the USA version have any different save system than the (E) and (J) versions...


----------



## Koekie (Oct 5, 2003)

ok. I don't get anything of this anymore!

If I use the "1190_-_Super_Mario_Advance_4_-_Super_Mario_Bros_3_(E)(Menace).gba" rom with the "Super_Mario_Advance_4_Super_Mario_Bros_3_MULTI5_WORKING_IPS_GBA-TRaSHMaN.zip" ips patch, it still doesn't work in the emulator... it still says "save data corrupted"

I can turn the save settings to 128m in a emulator etc... but I wanna know if this already works on a flashcard...

anyways, I'm flashing it now, and I'll post if it works... *starts hating flashcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

doesn't work....


----------



## GBAer (Oct 5, 2003)

It works great on the XBOX port of VBA.... I'd  still rather play it on the SNES emu though.


----------



## ditto_n (Oct 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Oct 5 2003 said:


> anyways, I'm flashing it now, and I'll post if it works... *starts hating flashcards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geezer (Oct 5, 2003)

Does it work with Pogoshell on EZ-FA?


----------



## Koekie (Oct 5, 2003)

@ditto_n: littlewriter can patch flash savetype...


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 5, 2003)

Exist some Save Fix to XG1 Flash?


----------



## Jim200 (Oct 5, 2003)

Which version works with Visual Boy Advance? I got one that says "working", but it still doesn't work. It says save file corrupted.


----------



## weaaddar (Oct 5, 2003)

you need to DL this save to make it work on the trashman or full redump.
http://www.wc3campaigns.com/weaaddar/smb3.sav
You'll note that the sav is 128kb meaning it may not work on pogoshell. (Can someone test it my flash cart is currently full as I try to get every single secret charachter in FFTA (300+ missions complete only got to get htat stupid red mage and I'm done).


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 5, 2003)

Super Mario Advance 4: Super mario bros 3, PROPER version does not work using XG1 Flash. 
I get the message "Your saved data is corrupted". Some Patch to Save?where stay Super_Mario_Advance_4_Super_Mario_Bros_3_MULTI5_WORKING_IPS_GBA-TRaSHMaN.zip


----------



## serpent (Oct 5, 2003)

both sav files listed do not work with f2a!


----------



## MadBob (Oct 5, 2003)

Why did the original post change to  



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *NOTE* This release will not work on hardware. *NOTE*


it should say Unless you have and EZFA in which case it works perfectly


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 5, 2003)

QUOTE(weaaddar @ Oct 5 2003 said:


> Can someone test it my flash cart is currently full as I try to get every single secret charachter in FFTA (300+ missions complete only got to get htat stupid red mage and I'm done).


You can backup save-files with your flash card


----------



## Viper20184 (Oct 6, 2003)

This is what worries me. Nintendo knows that many flashcarts doesnt have flash save types... so they will start using that to try and cut the amount of games downloaded and try and force people to buy the game if they wanna play it on their gbas.... it may just be me but this is what worries me if we dont find a way to patch flash > sram or EEPROM or something


----------



## assassinz (Oct 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Viper20184 @ Oct 6 2003 said:


> This is what worries me. Nintendo knows that many flashcarts doesnt have flash save types... so they will start using that to try and cut the amount of games downloaded and try and force people to buy the game if they wanna play it on their gbas.... it may just be me but this is what worries me if we dont find a way to patch flash > sram or EEPROM or something


I wouldn't worry about it. Someone will find a way around this.


----------



## Viper20184 (Oct 6, 2003)

I truly hope you are right... that or everyone will have to buy new carts


----------



## iceman9414 (Oct 6, 2003)

buying the game wouldnt be such a bad thing..

I love emulation and downloading roms as much as anyone but...i buy the game if I like the rom.


----------



## Opium (Oct 6, 2003)

A patch will come out eventually so it will work on flash cards correctly. It was exactly the same with the jap release. It's just a matter of when that patch will be released. I'll be playing it non stop when it's all patched up.


----------



## martineden (Oct 6, 2003)

wow


----------



## GbaDoctor (Oct 6, 2003)

well, i find interesting the japanese version too. c'mon, is a platform game, what u have to do whit localization? beside that, stop complaing on what hw works and get the original one.


----------



## khan (Oct 6, 2003)

SMA4:SMB3 does not work if u do not have the .sav file, it worked perfect when i downloaded it but when i deleted them all .sav/s including sav for SMA4 i loaded it again and it did not work, i lucky had one .sav left and loaded it again and it worked may if u can send sav with rom then it might work on the flash cart because same method works for VBA.


----------



## Peffe (Oct 6, 2003)

QUOTE(khan @ Oct 6 2003 said:


> SMA4:SMB3 does not work if u do not have the .sav file, it worked perfect when i downloaded it but when i deleted them all .sav/s including sav for SMA4 i loaded it again and it did not work, i lucky had one .sav left and loaded it again and it worked may if u can send sav with rom then it might work on the flash cart because same method works for VBA.


should that mean: when i put the game (with pogoshell) on my f2a and a save file of smb4 too ... does that work correctly on the f2a? oO


----------



## Peffe (Oct 6, 2003)

QUOTE(weaaddar @ Oct 5 2003 said:


> you need to DL this save to make it work on the trashman or full redump.
> http://www.wc3campaigns.com/weaaddar/smb3.sav
> You'll note that the sav is 128kb meaning it may not work on pogoshell. (Can someone test it my flash cart is currently full as I try to get every single secret charachter in FFTA (300+ missions complete only got to get htat stupid red mage and I'm done).


why 128k saves don't work on pogoshell?


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 6, 2003)

Some IPS Patch to Save Fix using XG1 Flash?


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 6, 2003)

why does the game need 128k of save data?! that's obviously too much... not like the NES-version needed that much!
this is just cause nintendo wants to fuck with us, but someone will be able to make an all-around 128k->2*64k patch, just like they did with EEPROM...
i also guess that pogoshell will have split banks integrated in the next release, but that's just my speculation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i haven't been in this scene too long, but does anyone remember how it was before there was an eeprom-patch-tool (like fat v8)?
would be pretty interesting to hear something from that time


----------



## kuposucks (Oct 6, 2003)

woxxy calm down your conspiracy theory is off, nintendo isn't trying to fuck with us. the game allows you to scan in new levels and crap using the ereader, and it needs room to store that info.


----------



## bolton2 (Oct 6, 2003)

im happy with my nes pogoshell version of super mario 3, so i have no problem waiting for a patch


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2003)

The only thing I don't understand is didn't the japanese version work somewhat well once it was patched?


----------



## Stephen_Hitman_B (Oct 6, 2003)

Has anyone tried patching this release with the patch for the japanese release?

*edit* I would try it if i could find the patch for the japanese version.  Is asking for the ips save patch against the rules?


----------



## Koekie (Oct 6, 2003)

not against the rules.

for this topic: we need usefull comments, no spam.


----------



## Stephen_Hitman_B (Oct 6, 2003)

And you think im spamming by asking that?   Have you read half of the tripe in this topic.  Its not that a bad idea. I mean the difference between the japanse version and the euro version may not be radically different.  If it is a simple tranlastion then theres a chance that the same patch that patched the japanese versions save would work on this version. It might not but has anybody tried it?
If you think someone asking a question that there not entirely sure about (And in my opinion a good idea) is spam then you might want to look up the word "forum" in the dictionary.


----------



## Gabe* (Oct 6, 2003)

*old*


----------



## Stephen_Hitman_B (Oct 6, 2003)

Due to legalities of copywrite etc etc, this site isn't allowed to host the file, or contain links to the file.  There is an interesting beginners guide for using IRC thats pretty easy to follow so give that a look.  I think its under gba scene links.


----------



## mynimal (Oct 6, 2003)

Why is the little muchroom dude bigger than Mario himself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Anyway, back on topic. Is this rom fixed yet or what?


----------



## Saria (Oct 6, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why is the little muchroom dude bigger than Mario himself?Â Â


Simple....cause Mario is Mario... not Super Mario


----------



## InfernalBritish (Oct 7, 2003)

Bah, doesnt work on my EZ2, DEVILS


----------



## Myke (Oct 7, 2003)

*smooches his EZFA* it was cool to have a crowd in class wondering how the hell I  already had mario advance 4...and I'm in college...immature students? that is what art school is alla bout =)


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Stephen_Hitman_Brown @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> Has anyone tried patching this release with the patch for the japanese release?
> 
> *edit* I would try it if i could find the patch for the japanese version.Â Is asking for the ips save patch against the rules?


Yes I have. It doesn't seem to work


----------



## Don Killah (Oct 7, 2003)

so i guess it's -still- not working on GBA ?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 7, 2003)

Flippin hell!! I spent almost all afternoon to get this bastard to work on my F2A-card. Finally it works thanx to the this thread here on the site: Gbatemp Forum ->Gameboy Advance Discussions ->GBA - Games and rom releases

Just patched it with the FAT8 kit. Finally it works like a dream. Oh boy, happy joyjoy..


----------



## Geezer (Oct 7, 2003)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> Flippin hell!! I spent almost all afternoon to get this bastard to work on my F2A-card. Finally it works thanx to the this thread here on the site: Gbatemp Forum ->Gameboy Advance Discussions ->GBA - Games and rom releases
> 
> Just patched it with the FAT8 kit. Finally it works like a dream. Oh boy, happy joyjoy..


What?? You got it working on a F2A? How..?


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 7, 2003)

Exist patch to work XG1 Flash?


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Geezer @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Flippin hell!! I spent almost all afternoon to get this bastard to work on my F2A-card. Finally it works thanx to the this thread here on the site: Gbatemp Forum ->Gameboy Advance Discussions ->GBA - Games and rom releases
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=12553


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 7, 2003)

--- UPDATE ---
If anyone is still reading this thread: http://www.gba-nfo.com/gba_releases.php?na...DNFO_EUR_GBA-RS
Don't thank me, Thank Rising Sun


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Oct 7, 2003)

Update
======================================

Thanks Woxxy for the link  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/Runs off to play some more on my EZFA -(Works withou the need of a patch)-

Thanks to some one letting me know on irc

Don't know if this works 100% as my brother has my flash advance 2 but this is meant to me a fix 
for the saves. Give it a shot and let me know.

Patch with FAT8

SMA4 SAVE CRACKED FOR F2A BY BIGFRED

http://www.angelfire.lycos.com/oz/gbanetwo...M4_SAVE_FIX.zip


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Oct 7, 2003)

This game works fine ony my Flash2Advance 128mbit Turbo. You need the IPS from the sticky in the main forum and just patch it.

A7


----------



## -KyRoS- (Oct 7, 2003)

Does this one corrupt saves of other games (ie. how big is the save file) and also does it work with littlewriter?


----------



## omega man (Oct 7, 2003)

how do you change the language in the game?


----------



## Peffe (Oct 7, 2003)

when i saved mario4 all other savegames from other games have been deleted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have f2a and pogoshell 1.2 .... and no more savegames


----------



## BAUKstEr (Oct 7, 2003)

The game works now, but it still reports the savegame data is corrupted. Then it spits out a what seems to be a debug list of savegame contents...


----------



## GBAer (Oct 7, 2003)

BAUKstEr, what cart do you have?
I dont get the savegame data is corrupted message on my FA256, and does anyone know if the patch works on the extreme carts?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 7, 2003)

QUOTE(BAUKstEr @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> The game works now, but it still reports the savegame data is corrupted. Then it spits out a what seems to be a debug list of savegame contents...


This happens with me also and is because the game is actually being forced to use 64k i think.. its a bit messed up still as the save game is actually completely invisable to pogoshell however so far the saved game seems to be working fine despite the corruption errors, however i am sure once i pass the 64k barrier i will be screwed...


----------



## assassinz (Oct 7, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> BAUKstEr, what cart do you have?
> I dont get the savegame data is corrupted message on my FA256, and does anyone know if the patch works on the extreme carts?


Yes, the patch works on Xtreme carts. I flashed the patched rom to my 512 Xtreme. 
It erases all the saves I had for the games already on my cart though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have saves for other games on your cart, they will be erased by the SMA4 rom after you get the 'savegame data is corrupted' message .
I re-flashed some saves for the other games on my cart, after adding the SMA4 rom and saving a file for it, but once I play SMA4 it clears the other save files again. 
So this rom works and will save, but no saves for other games when playing this rom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least EZFA owners can play this properly.


----------



## jadaramiro (Oct 8, 2003)

does this mean dat wit this fix u can now flash it 2 a cart and no errors will occur on a regular gba?


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 8, 2003)

no, it apears it kills all other savegames on the cart


----------



## kwan728 (Oct 8, 2003)

it doesn't work with my EZ2PS card


----------



## Viper20184 (Oct 8, 2003)

uhh is that carts using Pogoshell? Im using an XG1 and i have the patched SMA4 on there with another game and the save seems to be alright... checked the save on the other game... then started SMA4 .. let it do its "Data is Corrupt" and its debug thing... played.. saved then went back to the other game and the save was still there. WOOT THANK YOU PEOPLE OR PERSON WHO MADE THIS PATCH


----------



## mmartinx (Oct 8, 2003)

Patches for EZ2:

http://www.ezflash.cn/english/megabbs/thre...did=323&posts=2


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Geezer @ Oct 7 2003 said:


> QUOTE(BAUKstEr @ Oct 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > The game works now, but it still reports the savegame data is corrupted. Then it spits out a what seems to be a debug list of savegame contents...
> ...


i don't think you will be able to pass that barrier, since the game uses 128k for e-reader-purposes, so unless you have an e-reader you won't pass the barrier


----------



## j123vt99 (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone ever find a way to play this on a xg-flash?


----------

